# Bank account and accommodation



## sophiej (Oct 11, 2015)

I will be staying in San Francisco for 3 months initially, may be longer but not sure at this stage. I want to open a bank account so I can transfer money from home (Australia) to meet expenses as required. 

What documents do I need to open a bank account? Is there such a thing as a low fee/no fee account in the US? 

Also any ideas on a safe place to stay? I will be there on my own so a bit safety conscious. Are there short term apartment rentals where you don't have to pay a bond? We call them serviced apartments here in Australia. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You do not need a U.S. bank account for a 3 month stay -- or a 13 month stay, for that matter -- unless you're receiving U.S. dollars (e.g. a salary). Which would be illegal without immigration and employment permission (or U.S. nationality). Even if you did have one, even assuming you could open one, it's unlikely it would offer any cost advantages. Quite the opposite, probably.

What you do need is a low cost way to tap into the Australian dollars you already have. Last I checked, Citibank Australia's Citibank Plus account offers a low cost debit/ATM card for overseas use provided you only use ATMs that do not have local fees charged by the ATM operator. (Fee free ATMs do exist in the U.S., and of course Citibank ATMs would be among those fee free ATMs when you have a Citibank ATM card from Australia.) The best, lowest cost Australian credit cards for overseas use last I checked are the Bankwest Zero Platinum MasterCard and the 28 Degrees Platinum MasterCard -- assuming, as always, you pay off your credit card balance in full every month, preferably debited automatically from your Australian bank account so you don't forget.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Until you get yourself established, you may want to look into an extended stay hotel (sometimes called a suites hotel). There are a number of chains - including Extended Stay, Mainstay Suites, Embassy Suites - depending on just what you're looking for.

Normally, an extended stay hotel will provide a simple room (studio or one bedroom) with a kitchen or kitchenette. And for most of the suites chains, you get a better per day rate the longer you initially book for initially. 

You may also want to consider finding a suites hotel just outside San Francisco, but on the main transit lines. (The hotel website will indicate the transport links.) Depends a bit on what you're doing in SF and where you need or want to go while you're there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## sophiej (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi BBCWatcher, 

There used to be cards that don't charge fees to withdraw cash from an ATM, like the ones you mentioned. But no longer. Fees are in the order of $25 to $50 AUD each time you withdraw. In any event I prefer not to be at the mercy of financial institutions in terms of exchange rates. With a bank account I can do the exchange on a good day. From my travel experience, I have tried numerous methods (travellers cheques, etc etc), I find the bank account method works best for me. Can someone help me out with how that can be done please? How long does it take for the ATM card to arrive? 



BBCWatcher said:


> You do not need a U.S. bank account for a 3 month stay -- or a 13 month stay, for that matter -- unless you're receiving U.S. dollars (e.g. a salary). Which would be illegal without immigration and employment permission (or U.S. nationality). Even if you did have one, even assuming you could open one, it's unlikely it would offer any cost advantages. Quite the opposite, probably.
> 
> What you do need is a low cost way to tap into the Australian dollars you already have. Last I checked, Citibank Australia's Citibank Plus account offers a low cost debit/ATM card for overseas use provided you only use ATMs that do not have local fees charged by the ATM operator. (Fee free ATMs do exist in the U.S., and of course Citibank ATMs would be among those fee free ATMs when you have a Citibank ATM card from Australia.) The best, lowest cost Australian credit cards for overseas use last I checked are the Bankwest Zero Platinum MasterCard and the 28 Degrees Platinum MasterCard -- assuming, as always, you pay off your credit card balance in full every month, preferably debited automatically from your Australian bank account so you don't forget.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You should be able to set up a bank account, pretty much right away - however it will depend to some extent on the type of visa you have. B of A and Wells Fargo can be rather, um, sticky about accounts for foreigners or overseas residents (or so I'm told). You may want to try a smaller bank in the area.

And ask them about a no-fee checking account. Sometimes they just "assume" you want the standard account with other features you may not need. 

Generally speaking you'll need all the standard i.d. kinds of things (passport, visa, etc.). The banks have to "know their customer" these days, but different banks have different policies and such. You don't absolutely need a US social security number (though some banks will insist on it), but if you run into problems, just find another bank. You want a bank where the staff are helpful and will listen to your needs and requirements.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

sophiej said:


> There used to be cards that don't charge fees to withdraw cash from an ATM, like the ones you mentioned. But no longer.


Citibank Australia's Plus account is still available, still with no fees for overseas (including U.S.) debit/ATM card use, assuming the ATM operator charges no local fee. I just checked.

I doubt you're going to find a better deal than that, but good luck to you.


----------



## sophiej (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you for that BBCWatcher! I will check them out.



BBCWatcher said:


> Citibank Australia's Plus account is still available, still with no fees for overseas (including U.S.) debit/ATM card use, assuming the ATM operator charges no local fee. I just checked.
> 
> I doubt you're going to find a better deal than that, but good luck to you.


----------



## sophiej (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi Bev,

Your posts are most helpful and to the point. Thank you. 

Sophie



Bevdeforges said:


> You should be able to set up a bank account, pretty much right away - however it will depend to some extent on the type of visa you have. B of A and Wells Fargo can be rather, um, sticky about accounts for foreigners or overseas residents (or so I'm told). You may want to try a smaller bank in the area.
> 
> And ask them about a no-fee checking account. Sometimes they just "assume" you want the standard account with other features you may not need.
> 
> ...


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

G'day Sophie. Yep, BBCWatcher is onto it. I live just over the border in Tijuana but get to San Diego once a week or so for banking/mail etc. I did the research in Oz before I left and found the Citibank Plus account that's mentioned by BBC Watcher was by far the best option, so opened an account with them. I've been using it for free of charge ATM withdrawals in both USA and Mexico for three years - it's been great. As far as a USA bank account goes, USBank in San Diego were happy to have me open an account as a 'non-resident alien', so presumably as a temporarily resident alien you'll be OK. I got their 'easy checking' account, which is fee free if you maintain an average monthly balance of $1,500. ATM card arrived in about five business days by memory. One thing I did learn from the bank is that a verifiable street address is not far behind personal ID in importance, so get that sorted first. If you bed down in an extended stay place I'd gather as much paperwork from them as you can before you rock up to a bank.


----------



## sophiej (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi Buzzbar, thank you so much for the great tips!


----------



## sophiej (Oct 11, 2015)

*accommodation*

Starting to search for accommodation, getting a bit overwhelmed. Any hints to narrows down the areas to look? I don't party and I don't plan on being out at night. I am looking for a place that:

1. has a large supermarket with fresh seafood and vegetables nearby. 
2. A fairly large library nearby, with printing facility if possible.
3. fast wifi
4. can be in a nice, safe neighbourhood outside of San Fran as long as transport is nearby so I can get to downtown in say 10 - 15 minutes.
5. less than 100USD per night.
6. Some shopping (eg. department stores, office supplies).

I have been looking at the reviews of some of the popular hostels; they are scary and funny at the same time. For example, with one hostel, you have to make sure you don't go 2 blocks south - rough area. Another, you have to be so hyper-vigilant about your belongings being stolen that you are exhausted.

I'm not overly fussy and can generally cope with the hostel environment. I am open to all options including AirBnb but need some suburb names to narrow down the search. 

Any recommendations or tips on where to look would be most appreciated.

Also, what's the equivalent to London's Oyster card/Hong Kong's Octopus in SF?

Sophie.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

sophiej said:


> 2. A fairly large library nearby, with printing facility if possible.


The libraries I'm familiar with aren't _full service_ printing facilities, and sometimes they're even less than that. But if you need printing services then look for FedEx Office, Staples, Office Depot, OfficeMax, or some other printing services shop. The last three also stock office supplies. (One of those brand names may be defunct in the area due to mergers, but I list them all just in case.)

Bear in mind that there are many same-day delivery services in greater San Francisco, including Amazon's. Even if you're not "close" to a particular shop...you're close. 



> Also, what's the equivalent to London's Oyster card/Hong Kong's Octopus in SF?


The Clipper Card. Most Walgreens and Whole Foods stores in the area (as examples) stock them.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

sophiej said:


> 5. less than 100USD per night.


And about that....

....You're trying to find accommodation in one of the most housing constrained areas in the United States. It's so constrained that there's literally an engineer working for Google who lives in a truck. There are even a few individuals who live for years in Priceline hotels in the Bay Area, hopping from hotel to hotel every few weeks if necessary.

So you'll need to temper your expectations on all fronts, in all likelihood.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sophiej you need to focus on your priorities. Cheap, safe, public transportation, grocery store - everyone in San Francisco is looking for that. You may be able to find a room on Craigslist where someone is looking for a room mate.

Check with the library system if you can use it without library card and what id is required to qualify for a library card.


----------

